# PubMed- Thoracolumbar Junction Syndrome Causing Pain around Posterior Iliac Crest: A Case Report.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Thoracolumbar Junction Syndrome Causing Pain around Posterior Iliac Crest: A Case Report.*

Korean J Fam Med. 2013 Mar;34(2):152-5

Authors: Kim SR, Lee MJ, Lee SJ, Suh YS, Kim DH, Hong JH

Abstract
Thoracolumbar junction syndrome is characterized by referred pain which may originate at the thoracolumbar junction, which extends from 12th thoracic vertebra to 2nd lumbar vertebra, due to functional abnormalities. Clinical manifestations include back pain, pseudo-visceral pain and pseudo-pain on the posterior iliac crest, as well as irritable bowel symptoms. During clinical examination, pain can be demonstrated by applying pressure on the facet joints or to the sides of the spinous processes. Radiological studies show only mild and insignificant degenerative changes in most cases. We report a 42-year-old female patient with osteogenesis imperfecta who suffered from chronic low back pain. Under the diagnosis of thoracolumbar junction syndrome, she was treated with an epidural block and a sympathetic nerve block, which improved her symptoms.

PMID: 23560215 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

